# Citation for NYS law banning cell phones in theatre



## Joshualangman (Oct 8, 2019)

Hi all,

In 2003, New York State passed some kind of legal measure (law? ordnance? statute?) making it illegal to use a cell phone in a theatre, with a $50 fine.

I have found plenty of news articles documenting this, but I have not been able to find an actual legal reference that I can cite. I'm looking for something like a statute number or ordnance number. Is anyone able to provide an authoritative citation for this?

Thanks,

Josh


----------



## sk8rsdad (Oct 8, 2019)

According to Google:
https://legistar.council.nyc.gov/LegislationDetail.aspx?ID=438473&GUID=0F292F60-68E7-4F14-A3B5-749D431930A4

Link to text:
https://legistar.council.nyc.gov/Vi...4DEE-A789-64EE17EA34EE&Title=Legislation+Text


----------



## Joshualangman (Oct 8, 2019)

Wow, that was fast. Thank you, sk8rsdad.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Oct 8, 2019)

Looks like NYC only, not state. I wonder how many have been ticketed for this.


----------



## Ben Stiegler (Oct 8, 2019)

if only there was a bounty-hunter approach to this ...


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Oct 8, 2019)

"Don't taze me bro!"


----------



## Amiers (Oct 8, 2019)

“I swear officer I was just checking my facebook.”


----------



## SteveB (Oct 8, 2019)

“No, really, I’m a professional, I’m covering the show for The Control Booth !”


----------



## Footer (Oct 9, 2019)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> Looks like NYC only, not state. I wonder how many have been ticketed for this.



I bet none.... but I bet every usher has used it as a threat.


----------



## Ben Stiegler (Oct 9, 2019)

My then fiancé and I got whacked with a rolled up ballet program in 1985 for live whispering giddily too much behind a cranky patron. Oops!

About 9 years back, when I was designing and installing commercial cell repeater systems in California, I was waiting with my son at a Supercuts haircut place and I noticed an old timer with an odd antenna-equipped home brew box in his jacket pocket. Being friendly, I introduced myself and asked what he had built. He explained he'd had it with having to listen to other people's cell yakking in restaurants and had bread boarded himself a (illegal but highly effective) cell jammer. No black government helicopters seemed to be circling overhead, either ... he may still be getting away with it.


----------



## macsound (Oct 14, 2019)

Interestingly with all the legal mumbo jumbo in that document of what is included or excluded, it doesn't state that the venue can decide to exclude others, such as technicians, staff, or ushers. Not that they would need to use cell phones since they have clearcom, but in the off chance they did, you'd think that would have to be _included_ in the statute to make it "legal".


----------



## TheaterEd (Oct 14, 2019)

Ben Stiegler said:


> if only there was a bounty-hunter approach to this ...


I have debated putting h.s. techs with laser pointers on the catwalk to point out and shame offenders....


----------



## sk8rsdad (Oct 14, 2019)

I have suggested arming followspot operators with SuperSoakers but merely suggesting they have them and that their aim is bad might be enough to get an audience to help police the problem.


----------



## DrewE (Oct 14, 2019)

macsound said:


> Interestingly with all the legal mumbo jumbo in that document of what is included or excluded, it doesn't state that the venue can decide to exclude others, such as technicians, staff, or ushers. Not that they would need to use cell phones since they have clearcom, but in the off chance they did, you'd think that would have to be _included_ in the statute to make it "legal".



Also interesting is that there's no provision for a venue to permit cell phone use, at least as I read it. I've been at conference sorts of events where audience participation via text messages was incorporated, and it appears a literal reading of the law would make that sort of thing illegal in New York City. Of course, it's a pretty safe assumption that they would not enforce the law against the venue and presenter/entertainer's wishes.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 29, 2019)

DrewE said:


> Also interesting is that there's no provision for a venue to permit cell phone use, at least as I read it. I've been at conference sorts of events where audience participation via text messages was incorporated, and it appears a literal reading of the law would make that sort of thing illegal in New York City. Of course, it's a pretty safe assumption that they would not enforce the law against the venue and presenter/entertainer's wishes.



I have a corporate-ish event coming up where the audience texts in their questions. This allows the director to 'curate' the questions and send them up to the presenter via the powerpoint "confidence" video monitor. No more wireless stick mics carried by runners or audience members who can't wait for the mic before asking their questions.

As for cell phone use in theaters - ugg. I like the idea of slings and arrows of outrageous fortune. After all, it's what Willie Shakespeare would do!


----------

